# MaryeO, I tried your recipe! :)



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Tried the one that you posted at : http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000145.html

With basmati rice, onion, cranberries, pistachios and saffron....

I dehydrated fresh cranberries my self, they turned out great. I should have not used the food processor on the pistachios, it worked a little too well







, I'll have to hand crush some more and put it in the leftovers for more crunch.

We made homemade chicken stock. Unfortunately we added 4 C of broth right off the bat







, should have used 3.5 C in instead for a little dryer consistency and to help get the "crust".

All in all, VERY GOOD!







Thoroughly enjoyed the dish. Very pleasant. Good flavor. Everything compliments eachother.

Thank you for posting the recipe.

What other knowledge can you bestow?









[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 11-21-2000).]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Actually, I was hoping for another recipe!


----------

